# OT: Will Horford End Up Being Better Than LMA?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Sitting here watching Horford taking it strong down low on Sheed. Made me wonder, as good as LMA is going to be, I wonder if Horford will ultimately become a better player?

On a different note, remember when Brendan Haywood was nicknamed "Brenda" coming out of college, because he was considered a softie? I wonder if LMA is our Brenda?

I loved losing Zach, but sometiems I lament the fact that easy buckets are so, so hard to come by.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. Horford's game has translated perfectly to the NBA. I think he's going to be a taller Brian Grant (in his prime). 

LMA is soft as the come. Other than running the court extremely well, there really isn't that much of a difference between LMA and Frye. He doesn't play many minutes, but I would say Frye is a better rebounder than LMA and on par in defense. 

A Horford/Oden frontcourt would have been rugged. 

Instead we have to sit and hope LaMarshmallow develops a smidgen of toughness.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I think it depends on what you are looking for at PF. I don't think LMA will ever have the toughness that Horford seems to have but LMA, I believe, has more finesse and more of an outside game; both have their pluses and minuses.

However, with the current Blazer team where we have virtually no players with inside game capabilities, having a PF with inside toughness (both defensively and offensively), would perhaps complement the rest of the team more than having yet another finesse player.

Just my thoughts.

Gramps...


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

In terms of toughness, LMA makes Clay Aiken look like a Marine.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I really like Horford. He's a good player, who's tough around the hoop.

And even though LaMarcus is falling into the category of Jarrett Jack in some fans' eyes around this board, I still believe in him and when he and Greg are together, they're going to be the perfect complement to one another. I have no worries about Aldridge, and hate that people are turning on him in his first half season as a full-time starter.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I think it depends on what you are looking for at PF. I don't think LMA will ever have the toughness that Horford seems to have but LMA, I believe, has more finesse and more of an outside game; both have their pluses and minuses.
> 
> However, with the current Blazer team where we have virtually no players with inside game capabilities, having a PF with inside toughness (both defensively and offensively), would perhaps complement the rest of the team more than having yet another finesse player.
> 
> ...


 I would much rather have my PF play inside rather than Outside_ with that said I would take Horford over LMA._ *Most PF thses days just don't play with power like they did in the 80s\early90s*.:cheers:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> In terms of toughness, LMA makes Clay Aiken look like a Marine.


An AI reference . . . sonny showing some range. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I do think Horford will end up being better than Aldridge . . . or I guess more productive than Aldridge, since they play different roles.

Not to say Aldridge wasn't a good pick at #2 for that year, it's more of a statement on Horford and how he has come to the NBA and shown early what he can do on this level (almost averaging a double double).

Aldrdige has a solid place in this league, even if just as a finesse player. Also, he is young and can bulk up. If he can put bulk up and bang down low . . . he may end up better than Horford.

But right now I give the edge to Horford because of his physical play.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

They are in a completely different system. Horford is asked to rebound due to lack of big guys on ATL and he does a good job of that. LMA scores almost twice as much and have 1.5 RB less than Horford. The next C (Zaza) on ATL gets 3.8 Rb's or Wright gets 3.3 RB's. Give me a break. Our guards rebound better that. LMA is better in every single category. Horford also plays in the east where he goes against cream puffs. More BLKS, better shooting, FT and less foul. Between the two give me LMA any day. We do need to get a Horford type player but I wouldn't give up #12 for him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> Other than running the court extremely well, there really isn't that much of a difference between LMA and Frye. He doesn't play many minutes, but I would say Frye is a better rebounder than LMA and on par in defense.


that's stupid. aldridge is a much better defender than frye and offensively is light years beyond him, and is nowhere near realizing his potential.



> A Horford/Oden frontcourt would have been rugged.


the only thing "soft" about aldridge is his confidence, which will come with experience. otherwise his all-around upside is much higher than horford's and there's no good reason to think he won't end up being the much more valuable player and much more versatile player to pair with oden. i wonder how many coaches in the NBA outside atlanta would take horford/oden over aldridge/oden lol. you're suffering from terminal greener grass syndrome i think.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Horford will be a Dale Davis/Brian Grant type player, while LMA will be a Sheed/Bosh type of guy..which one would you rather have? Plus LMA is the perfect compliment to Greg!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

-Sonny- said:


> In terms of toughness, LMA makes Clay Aiken look like a Marine.


yea, LMA is pretty soft..you know playing 35+ minutes a night with plantar fascitis on both feet..love to see you do that and still net 20 a night


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, you're right. We should trade O'Neal...er...Aldridge while we can.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> with the current Blazer team where we have virtually no players with inside game capabilities, having a PF with inside toughness (both defensively and offensively), would perhaps complement the rest of the team more than having yet another finesse player.


I should have finished my thought. When I refer to the current Blazer team, I refer to it as it exists this year; they need some interior toughness right now. However, next year, with Oden back, I think LMA would be a much better complement to Oden than Horford and will make the Blazers a much better team as they will add much more of an inside dimension to their game to go along with their outside game.

Gramps...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I should have finished my thought. When I refer to the current Blazer team, I refer to it as it exists this year; they need some interior toughness right now. However, next year, with Oden back, I think LMA would be a much better complement to Oden than Horford and will make the Blazers a much better team as they will add much more of an inside dimension to their game to go along with their outside game.
> 
> Gramps...


I'm sorry, you are not allowed to clairy your previous post . . . I'm afraid your previous post will now have to be ignored. :biggrin:

I've always wanted the power to do that . . .


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think Travis Outlaw will end up being better than LaMarcus.

And in no way do I mean that as a slight to LaMarcus.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Unless LMA bulks up and starts to attack the rim and get the foul line, I've got to with Horford. 

LMA's too easily intimidated and shys away from contact. I was hoping he would b a Bosh-type player, but I'll settle for poor-man's David West (if he can improve his jumper).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How is this thread Off-Topic?


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> I think Travis Outlaw will end up being better than LaMarcus.
> 
> And in no way do I mean that as a slight to LaMarcus.


I about chocked on my food when i read that. I like Travis, but once Greg gets in the lineup LaMarcus and Greg will be the 2nd coming of the twin towers(Duncan and Robinson) They compliment each other perfect. Plus we will have something the Spurs didn't and thats Mr. Roy


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I should have finished my thought. When I refer to the current Blazer team, I refer to it as it exists this year; they need some interior toughness right now. However, next year, with Oden back, I think LMA would be a much better complement to Oden than Horford and will make the Blazers a much better team as they will add much more of an inside dimension to their game to go along with their outside game.
> 
> Gramps...


I agree with this. With a guy like Oden under the boards, Aldridge won't need to do much banging. Additionally, given that teams will have to contend with Oden, they won't be able to doubleteam Aldridge like they are now, so his interior game will improve of its own accord.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> With a guy like Oden under the boards, Aldridge won't need to do much banging. Additionally, given that teams will have to contend with Oden, they won't be able to doubleteam Aldridge like they are now, so his interior game will improve of its own accord.


If Summer League is any indication, Oden is going to be spending a lot of his early career on the bench with foul trouble. If LaMarcus can put on a little more weight, I think he can really be a much more effective post threat in those situations. Right now he simply isn't strong enough to muscle most players in the post.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I agree with this. With a guy like Oden under the boards, Aldridge won't need to do much banging. Additionally, given that teams will have to contend with Oden, they won't be able to doubleteam Aldridge like they are now, so his interior game will improve of its own accord.


Why minimize the Oden advantage by making him cover for LaMarcus's softness? I'd rather they both step up to the plate, and I think they will.

That said, I think LaMarcus will end up being the 4th best starter on the team in another 2-3 years.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

LaMarcus is going to be MUCH better than many of the posters on this board think. He's smart and he works extremely hard. As he gets stronger his inside play will improve. It will happen.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think everyone is undervaluing our talent. We are like anti-homers...there is not one team who would not want an Oden/LMA frontcourt..in fact..in 2 years, they will be the best C/PF duo in the NBA..easy. People cease to remember, LMA is only 22, a SOPH..heres some food for thought..
Players stats for their SOPH seasons
Bosh, C 16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.9 apg, 1.4 bpg, .471 fg%, .9spg
West, D 6.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, .436 fg %, sub 1.0 bpg,apg,spg
Wallace, R 15.1 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg, .9 bpg, .8 spg, .558 fg %
Nowitzki, D 17.5 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 2.5 apg, .8 bpg, .8 spg, .461 fg %
Garnett, K 17 ppg, 8 rpg, 3.1 apg, 2.1 bpg, 1.4 spg, .499 fg %

Here are LMA's Stats
Aldridge, L 17.2 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.3 apg, 1.2 bpg, .6 spg, .483 fg %
LaMarcus ranks 2nd in Points, 3rd in Rebounds, 4th in Assists, 3rd in Blocks, Close enough to be 2nd in Steals, and 3rd in FG %.....guys the numbers speak for themselves..I doubt Horford puts up these numbers in his SOPH campaign.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horford and Aldridge are the same age.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think everyone is undervaluing our talent. We are like anti-homers...there is not one team who would not want an Oden/LMA frontcourt..in fact..in 2 years, they will be the best C/PF duo in the NBA..easy. People cease to remember, LMA is only 22, a SOPH..heres some food for thought..
> Players stats for their SOPH seasons
> Bosh, C 16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.9 apg, 1.4 bpg, .471 fg%, .9spg
> West, D 6.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, .436 fg %, sub 1.0 bpg,apg,spg
> ...


I'd leave West off the list since he was only getting 18 mins per game his soph season.

Nobody has a problem with LaMarcus's solid stats, people are commenting on his style of play. All the PFs listed (except for maybe Dirk) took it to the rim much more than LMA at the same age.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

stats are stats..if he puts up the same type of numbers as the likes of Sheed KG Dirk and Bosh at the same stage in his career...I think I'll take it..I specifically put West in there because he was a bust his first few years then busted out last year, just to show some people that not everyone dominates right away and LMA is doing a great job.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

By all accounts, LMA is a huge gym rat and somebody who takes coaching instructions well. I think it's just a matter of time before he becomes a tougher player. He will never be a banger, but I think he will become more of an inside presence as he matures and learn how to use is body better. I fully trust that his softness is not going to continue to be such a problem in the future. Time is what he needs. And being next to Oden will mean that he does not need to be a beast inside, just improve on his inside game. 

As far as who will be better, Horford or LMA, that's a tough question as I think both will be very good in the league. But LMA will be better than Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison and everyone else in his draft class except for Roy and Gay.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

The "softness" knock on Aldridge is a bit overstated. His problem is in consistently playing inside - not that he can't do it (I recall in the Houston game that he scored a bunch of points in the first quarter, but then shied away from the paint - come on LaMarcus, stay down there!). 

In time, Aldridge will get stronger and will have a better feel for how to play in the NBA against bigger players. Also, in time, opposing teams will learn to pay more attention to Al Horford. I think in a few years, Horford and Aldridge will both be among the top PFs in the league - Aldridge will score more from mid- and long-range than Horford, while Horford will have more offensive rebounds and points inside. Given the Blazers' roster (Oden), I'm happy with Aldridge, but am looking forward to how he'll improve over the next few seasons.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I do think Horford will end up being better than Aldridge . . . or I guess more productive than Aldridge, since they play different roles.
> 
> Not to say Aldridge wasn't a good pick at #2 for that year, it's more of a statement on Horford and how he has come to the NBA and shown early what he can do on this level (almost averaging a double double).
> 
> ...


Yea I'm same as him.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I would much rather have my PF play inside rather than Outside_ with that said I would take Horford over LMA._ *Most PF thses days just don't play with power like they did in the 80s\early90s*.:cheers:


are you a knick fan? Between C and PF one of them has to have some finesse game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

e_blazer1 said:


> Yeah, you're right. We should trade O'Neal...er...Aldridge while we can.


Yeah LOL.

I think they are both great players. Hard to compare them because one is offensive and one is defensive.
I would love to have either. But I think with Oden next year, LMA will be a better fit then Horford would be.

I like Horford a lot though. I have an autographed rookie card of his!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Horford plays with a mean streak. I'd take a Brian Grant/Buck Williams type of bruising big over a butter soft Joe Smith type of PF we have in LaMarcus any day. 

When his shot aren't falling, LMA is useless...USELESS! Horford can rebound, defend and block shots, he contributes when his shots aren't falling, something that can't be said for LaMarshmallow.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the comparisons between Aldridge and Sheed are proving to be a little too spot on. If you watch Aldridge, he's a lot like Sheed in that he does little things in the defense that don't show up on stat sheets. He can stay in front of a SG or PG and force them to take a contested 20 footer. He can slide over and create congestion a split second before most players would think to. He can alter shots with his length. 

What he can't do, much like Sheed, is be relied on to consistently score in the post. McMillan, much like Dunleavy with Sheed, can get him down there on the block for a quarter or a half, but it's just not in his nature to want to own that area the same way Howard or Shaq or Stoudemire does it. 

That's really ok though when Oden comes back. People talk about the similarity to the Robinson/Duncan twin towers, but what people tend to forget is that Robinson was just a 13.5 ppg scorer playing beside Duncan. Before his injury, The Admiral averaged 25-29 ppg in the prior 3 seasons. Some of that drop off was just the natural slide all centers see late in their careers, but a lot of that is just that there's only so much low post offense to go around. 

Other examples: 

Kobe Bryant is a really good low post guard, but he rarely went there during the Lakers' title run because of Shaq. 

Randolph and Rahim played famously bad together because the post was too crowded, while Sheed and Randolph had a nice little chemistry going in the few games our coach was smart enough to play them at PF/C together. 

Bonzi Wells and JR Rider had some of the best games of their careers playing beside Sheed, because Sheed created space for them to dominate other guards in the post. 

The template for great low post teams is a dominant post scorer/rebounder/shot blocker, a complimentary big who can hit midrange shots and defend well, and a bevy of shooters and slashers to play off them. It looks to me like we'll have exactly that next year with Oden and Aldridge, and we'd have nothing like that with Oden and Horford.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

-Sonny- said:


> Horford plays with a mean streak. I'd take a Brian Grant/Buck Williams type of bruising big over a butter soft Joe Smith type of PF we have in LaMarcus any day.
> 
> When his shot aren't falling, LMA is useless...USELESS! Horford can rebound, defend and block shots, he contributes when his shots aren't falling, something that can't be said for LaMarshmallow.


And Grant and Buck played well with this team because we had Duck,Sabonis, and Sheed at the 5 playing on the outside...well LMA plays on the outside and Greg will be our interior threat. Geese people, do we follow the Isiah Thomas school of hoops around here? YOU DONT WANT/NEED 2 PLAYERS WHO HAVE THE SAME STYLE OF PLAY IN THE PAINT!!! Do we really want what the Knicks have, a crowded painted area? I am so sick of this LA/finesse /softy crap..Do we not remember we have Greg freaking uber-man-child Oden waiting in the wings? 
Some people on this board drive me crazy with their tunnel vision.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mook said:


> I think the comparisons between Aldridge and Sheed are proving to be a little too spot on. If you watch Aldridge, he's a lot like Sheed in that he does little things in the defense that don't show up on stat sheets. He can stay in front of a SG or PG and force them to take a contested 20 footer. He can slide over and create congestion a split second before most players would think to. He can alter shots with his length.
> 
> What he can't do, much like Sheed, is be relied on to consistently score in the post. McMillan, much like Dunleavy with Sheed, can get him down there on the block for a quarter or a half, but it's just not in his nature to want to own that area the same way Howard or Shaq or Stoudemire does it.
> 
> ...


repped:cheers:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Also try to remember folks that Horford entered the league weighing 245 and an inch shorter, so he is more stocky and suited for banging at this point. Aldridge just reached 245 this year. Whenever you are putting on strength and playing ball, there are some major obstacles to overcome. One is keeping your shot on while the strength in your body increases. Very tough to get a feel for shooting while that is happening. The other is to realize what you can do with your body strength to others. He still does not have that confidence yet. 

I believe when Aldridge is done lifting to gain, he will probably come in at about 255-265, which will make a huge difference in the key. 

Lastly, rebounding is a team effort. If other guys don't block out (Like Travis being thrown around like a rag doll) it doesn't matter what your center does, because somebody on the other team snakes inside and gets good position. The only thing that can happen then is bad things. So quit blaming one dude and realize that rebounding is a team problem.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> And Grant and Buck played well with this team because we had Duck,Sabonis, and Sheed at the 5 playing on the outside...well LMA plays on the outside and Greg will be our interior threat. Geese people, do we follow the Isiah Thomas school of hoops around here? YOU DONT WANT/NEED 2 PLAYERS WHO HAVE THE SAME STYLE OF PLAY IN THE PAINT!!! Do we really want what the Knicks have, a crowded painted area? I am so sick of this LA/finesse /softy crap..Do we not remember we have Greg freaking uber-man-child Oden waiting in the wings?
> Some people on this board drive me crazy with their tunnel vision.


Good post. Thank you.
Taking a look at past NBA champs and their PF/C combos. You need big guys who can knock down outside jumpers to bring opposing big men away from the hoop.

*San Antonio:* Duncan and Robinson could both play in the post, and also knock the 15-foot jumper.
*Pistons:* Sheed and Big Ben, Ben was able to get offensive boards down low and control the lane, while Sheed was able to spread the defense out especially to bring the big guys outside and away from the paint.
*Heat:* Shaq controlled down low, and Haslem was able to knock down jumpers.
*Lakers:* Shaq controlled down low and he had Robert Horry and Horace Grant who could knock down jumpers.
*Rockets:* Olajuwon is the best post-up player ever IMO, and he had Horry as well.

I cannot wait to see Aldridge/Oden play their high-low post game next season. That's going to be dangerous. This is no knock on Horford, but Aldridge is still the future.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

LMA is better than horford. Without a doubt. are you telling me we need a 10/10 guy more than an 18/8 guy? with ODEN coming over??? please people.

The problem isnt LMA, it is LMA playing out of position for stretches at the Center position.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

On offense, LMA may be better suited to play alongside Oden. For defense/rebounding, Horford is the better player regardless of who you have at center. 

I don't mind the offense for defense trade-off.....but LMA needs to step it up on the boards. Very few teams thrive with only *1* good rebounder.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Although I'd agree that Aldridge has the higher ultimate upside, it isn't because of age seeing as how LA is nearly a year older than Horford.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

TLo said:


> LaMarcus is going to be MUCH better than many of the posters on this board think. He's smart and he works extremely hard. As he gets stronger his inside play will improve. It will happen.


He's built long and lanky with one of the biggest wingspans in the league... even bigger then Greg's. But between his noted work ethic and the natural strength that comes with age, I'm sure he'll be just fine. About the only thing that does concern me about him is if he's injury prone or just been a bit unlucky so far.

It's probably too early to judge if Al or LA will be better, but for reasons that have been stated umteen times so far in this thread I know which one I'd rather have starting beside Greg.

STOMP


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> And Grant and Buck played well with this team because we had Duck,Sabonis, and Sheed at the 5 playing on the outside...well LMA plays on the outside and Greg will be our interior threat. *Geese people, do we follow the Isiah Thomas school of hoops around here? YOU DONT WANT/NEED 2 PLAYERS WHO HAVE THE SAME STYLE OF PLAY IN THE PAINT!!! Do we really want what the Knicks have, a crowded painted area?* I am so sick of this LA/finesse /softy crap..Do we not remember we have Greg freaking uber-man-child Oden waiting in the wings?
> Some people on this board drive me crazy with their tunnel vision.


And repped!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

if i was starting a new team and needed a pf, horford would be the guy. dude's gonna be a beast soon. but i'd probably go with aldridge to pair along side oden. although Oldmangrouch brought up a great point about horford/oden might be better than aldridge/oden on the defensive end. horford is already a terrific rebounder. pair him up with oden and there will NEVER be any problems with rebounding. aldridge is just too weak of a rebounder. having oden will help, but oden alone won't solve our rebounding woes. aldridge really need to work on his rebounding. his rebounding has been a huge disappointment to me.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

It was mentioned earlier about LMA's plantar fasciitis, but I think it needs some emphasis: Those five games that he took off to "heal" weren't enough, you don't recover from a repetitive use injury to your feet (especially the thin and somewhat vulnerable plantar fascia) in a week and a half. I don't want to over-sell this one point, but this is an injury that only gets better with extensive rest (weeks and months, not days).

As for the rest of the criticisms leveled at LaMarcus I think the only legitimate one is that he's probably a little too indecisive out on the court; there are times you can see him almost freeze for a second on the court as he contemplates to try to take the ball down low or just settle for his face up jumper from 15-20 feet, as is his natural tendency.

Wasn't it pretty much a given at draft day that LMA was going to be kind of a project player, who needed extensive grooming and teaching, and bulking up in order to bang and hang with opposing PF's?

If LaMarcus can bulk a bit, polish his developing post moves and heal up his feet over the summer I think we're going to see a player making the leap from good to great in a couple of short years -- in point of fact with Oden taking some the heat that LMA is getting this year it may look like an even bigger leap next year.

Chrissakes people, patience for a guy in his first *real* full year of playing; minus the foot problem we're seeing a guy hitting his *rookie* wall and still managing to put up close to 18/8 and almost 1.5 blocks per game.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I remember back when LMA ended up with the Blazers. Many of us wondered if he would even be playing in the NBA much in his first season. He was considered a project by myself and others here. Then he missed most of his first camp and I figured he was an afterthought.

It's funny how expectations change. I think he's going to be a very, very good player. He's still thin, but if you've ever seen him in person up close, he has very broad shoulders. He will get stronger, yet he's averaging 17/7 in his first full season as a starter on a young team in playoff contention.

Some people here need to calm down and get some perspective.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Joe Smith:

1st season: 15.3 ppg 8.7 rpg 1.6 bpg 34.4 mpg
2nd season: 18.7 ppg 8.5 rpg 1.1 bpg 38.6 mpg

LaMarshmallow Aldridge:

1st season: 9.0 ppg 5.0 rpg 1.2 bpg 22.1 mpg
2nd season: 17.2 ppg 7.5 rpg 1.2 bpg 34.3 mpg

LMA, like Joe Smith, is a butter soft, no defense playin, jumpshooting big.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm going to bookmark this thread, Sonny, and we'll check back in next season and look at LA's stats. I say that time proves you to be monumentally wrong.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> Joe Smith:
> 
> 1st season: 15.3 ppg 8.7 rpg 1.6 bpg 34.4 mpg
> 2nd season: 18.7 ppg 8.5 rpg 1.1 bpg 38.6 mpg
> ...


LMA plays defense and he has 15 lbs already on what Joe Smith is at weight-wise today at age 32.

What a terrible comparison.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

The comparison is just. They are very similar players. Joe's first season is nearly identical to LMA's second season.

Also note that Joe Smith absolutely abuses and destroys LaMarcus when they go head to head.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> The comparison is just. *They are very similar players.* Joe's first season is nearly identical to LMA's second season.
> 
> Also note that *Joe Smith absolutely abuses and destroys LaMarcus when they go head to head*.


He's a 12 year vet going against a guy in his first season as a starter.

Plus, that 16/5/0 block game Smith put up here in Portland sure makes LMA's 18/6/2 block game look terrible.

:azdaja:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

(Jan.3rd) That 14/8 game from LMA sure makes Joe's 31/11 game look terrible.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

LMA has trouble switching on defense, but his on-ball defense is pretty damn good ... the former is teachable, the latter is based on innate agility and quickness.

The guy has been playing with a bum foot for 2 1/2 months, and he's already twice the defender that Zach ever was or will ever be.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> (Jan.3rd) *That 14/8 game from LMA* sure makes Joe's 31/11 game look terrible.


Um, 14/*13* (or do LMA's 5 offensive boards not count?), and your take was that Smith *destroys* LMA when they go head to head.

You were wrong. I suggest you start watching the games and also take a basic course in reading box scores. :biggrin:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=280103004


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Also note that Joe Smith absolutely abuses and destroys LaMarcus when they go head to head.


LMAO! are you kidding? Joe had one better game, LA had one better game. Lets see, LaMarcus is 22 yrs. old, 2nd season, 1st season as a starter, gettin' 17 and 7 a game, he is also the perfect compliment to Oden in the post. Yep, you are right, he is soft.

And Horford won't be better than Aldridge. Aldridge is better now, and will be in the future. Aldrdidge will be our leading scorer on this team in the future dynasty. He will be around 23 a game, imo. and hopefully 8+ rbs. a game.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

The problem that I see is that LA doesn't realize that he is in the NBA yet. This is a mans league! He still thinks this is the NCAA! Attack or be attacked is how this league works. How long it takes LA to figure that out will dictate his career and how effective he is! He's college soft!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to look like Vladamir Stepania in front of your hometown, LaSofty.

You're offically Dirk's b***.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

-Sonny- said:


> Way to look like Vladamir Stepania in front of your hometown, LaSofty.
> 
> You're offically Dirk's b***.


Are you sure you aren't just a Utah fan in wolf's clothing?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sonny is the new version of our old friend playmaker. Play had a man crush on reef and sonny has a man crush on hating LMA...I would pay to see sonny try and actually talk all this **** to LaMarcus' face


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I am a die hard Blazer fan, life long fan. I'm just not a fan of this overhyped, second overall pick, soft big named LaMarcus Aldridge. The guy is nearly 7'0" and he is pushed around in the paint by 6'7"-6'8" players. People love to call Frye soft but LaMarcus has showed he's a few tiers above Channing for soft bigs. Frye actually looks like Charles Oakley compared to LMA. 

And why would I be scared to say this to his face? The guy is obviously scared of contact, he would crumble, it is his nature.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

haha, first bashing our promising big, then saying he would crumble in the face of you..please dude. That's like saying, well if dan Dickau made it to the NBA, I could make it too.
You call him overhyped but where do you get this assumption? He isn't being labeled an all-star or better than KG...he is what he is, a promising, already producing, future all-star..if you can't see that, than that's just sad.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

You can tell by looking at LA face that he's soft! No fire in is eyes, ever. He is a GEE SHUCKS FELLAS type of player! We need Oakley to come run a tough mans camp for LA Daisy and friends. This teams needs it! Love to have Bill Lambeer as an assistant coach for this team too.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

He is being overhyped. Calling him a future All-star is an example of that. He's a clone of Joe Smith (in Mark Blounts body). He can't defend, post game is weak, and a wildly inconsistent jumper. He's also easily intimidated. Did anyone see Nick Fazikas' eyes light up when he got the ball against Aldridge? The guy is a target for opposing teams. Just look at LMA meanly and he'll crumble.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> He is being overhyped. Calling him a future All-star is an example of that. He's a clone of Joe Smith (in Mark Blounts body). He can't defend, post game is weak, and a wildly inconsistent jumper. He's also easily intimidated. Did anyone see Nick Fazikas' eyes light up when he got the ball against Aldridge? The guy is a target for opposing teams. Just *look at LMA meanly and he'll crumble*.


Link?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Frye is ALOT softer than Aldridge. At least aldridge does go down in the post from time to time and mix it up. Aldridge dunks a lot actually, he also gets double teamed from time to time when he catches in the post.

Oh also, he is 21 yrs. old. Oh also, he is in his second year, and first year starting. Oh also, he is getting 17 and 7. How can you not like this guy's future? Oden is our man that will do battle in the paint, aldridge will also, but he wil be more of the high post player. Aldridge is also a pretty good defender, and Nate said he is the hardest working player that he has ever been around. From playing and coaching days. The guy is determined, have you seen the improvemetn from last year to this year? The kid is a future star, just go on other boards and see how envious people are that we have him, and how good he is. Go to the Chicago boards and see how mad they are every time they look at LaMarcus.

Come on dude, the only thing you have on him is that he is soft. He will never be a tough guy, but he is workin' and puttin' on muscle all the time. He is not afraid of contact, and has a nice post game. Yea he is a more finesse player, so? get over it, imo.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Oh also, he is 21 yrs. old. Oh also, he is in his second year, and first year starting.


Horford and LaMarcus are the same age. While LaMarcus was en rout to a pitiful 6 point/5 rebound performance, Horford was dropping 12 points/14boards/3 blocks on the Bobcats.

We need to face the fact that we have a finesse PF that will probably never be a great rebounder or banger since he's physically and mentally not built for the job.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> Horford and LaMarcus are the same age. While LaMarcus was en rout to a pitiful 6 point/5 rebound performance, Horford was dropping 12 points/14boards/3 blocks *on the Bobcats*.
> 
> We need to face the fact that we have a finesse PF that will probably never be a great rebounder or banger since he's physically and mentally not built for the job.



Wow!! All that in a loss to the BOBCATS in OT!

Watch out, here comes the next Nate Thurmond. Let's not mention that Okafor played the majority of the night at C and had 20 points and 21 rebounds on Horford. :lol:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

LMA is getting his a** handed to him by Al Horford. Way to represent Portland, LaPansy.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I may get edited for this but some of you guys are flat stupid..we have GREG ODEN to be our banger..LA is our outside threat who can score on the blocks when needed..for the umpteenth time, you do not want two bangers or two outside threats..you want a mix. We have a 2nd year kid, going for 17-7 and all you can do is **** talk him up and down this forum..please do not show up for the championship parade when LA is one of the main reasons why we won the title...belittling our players is not a characteristic of a true fan..realize that.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA is getting his a** handed to him by Al Horford. Way to represent Portland, LaPansy.


Yeah, because the players are really trying their best, going all out on defense, running set plays on offense, leaving it all on the court. They're really playing a tough game out there, aren't they? Giving it their all, right?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA is getting his a** handed to him by Al Horford. Way to represent Portland, *LaPansy*.


*LaPansy* and his team won by 20+ points.

Did LMA steal your girlfriend? I don't get the namecalling.

:lol:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA is getting his a** handed to him by Al Horford. Way to represent Portland, LaPansy.



I notice you never replied to my post about Okafor going 20/20/5 on your man Horford. :lol:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA is getting his a** handed to him by Al Horford. Way to represent Portland, LaPansy.


Horford had 19/7/2, 0 blocks

Aldridge had 18/9/4, 2 blocks

You're a complete (edited, but I'm sure most of us can guess...), way to represent the fans of Portland.


Now I'll just wait for your amazing retort, I'm sure it will have to do with minutes played or something.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Also, bad news Portland fans, looks like Gibson is waaaay better than Roy. :lol:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

seriously. So many fans on this board only show up if portland is doing bad, and if they win they stay away, rediculous.

LaMarcus >>>>> Horford, this year, and in the Rookie/Soph game. Aldridge played well, he made me very very proud, love the kid to death.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel Oden is going to get bashed a lot next year because he won't play like a Hall of Fame big man from day one. I hope people will realize he's 20 and he missed a whole season.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Sonny, 

Do you actually watch the games? You've said multiple times that LMA doesn't play D, how does a guy average 1.5 blocks a game without playing D. In "man D" LMA does a very good job of keeping his man in front of him, and yes he does give up a few boards and doesn't always switch very well, but these things can improve with experience and after he bulks up a little bit more ... and for the last time, the guy is still battling the plantar fasciitis that sidelined him back in December (which I now hope you are afflicted with just so you can understand what it actually does to someone's ability to run and jump).


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

HKF said:


> I feel Oden is going to get bashed a lot next year because he won't play like a Hall of Fame big man from day one. I hope people will realize he's 20 and he missed a whole season.


I for one expect him to put up 20 pts, 12 boards and 5 blocks a night, anything less will be a bitter disappointment

/sarcasm


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Oden will prolly get 15 points and 12 boards a game. IMO, if he averages under a double double i will probably be dissapointed, but just because it will be so easy for him to get to at least 10ppg, and he will thrive in rebounding on this team.

He has the ability to go like 16 points and 15 rebounds per game and 3 blocks a game his rookie year. I just can't freakin' wait to watch him play. I can't wait to see him put up 20+ rebound nights, i can't wait to see some 5-8 block nights from him. I can't wait to watch him put up some 20,20+ nights. 

God, it will be awesome watchin' oden. I expect him to feel his way into the league, prolly start slow, maybe 12 and 8 for the first month of the league, but once he has familiarized himself with the speed of the league, and his teammated, i don't think he will get less than 15, 12, and 2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

12 rebounds as a rookie is HARD!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

HKF said:


> 12 rebounds as a rookie is HARD!


I would be happy with 10 and near 2 blocks a game.

The points really don't matter to me next year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm gona say Oden's first year will be something like 12 points, 9 boards, 1.7 blocks a game.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I missed last night's Rookie/Sophomore game. I see that LMA and Horford put up similar numbers. How did they actually "look" facing each other?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ABM said:


> I missed last night's Rookie/Sophomore game. I see that LMA and Horford put up similar numbers. How did they actually "look" facing each other?


I don't think anyone can say since the game was so up tempo. They weren't really going at it 1 on 1.


----------

